# I am at a lost for words. Actually close to tears - it is regarding my husband bloodwork.



## Ladybj (Sep 29, 2021)

I feel at a lost for words.  I am going to try my best to finish posting this.  My husband had to go for more blood work.  His blood Platelets are very high - near 500.  His Monocytes are high (among other high readings).   Both being high is not good at all...especially high blood platelets - which can cause blood clots.  He compared his counts to last year which was normal.  One blood test he took showed high protein in his system...does the Pfz vaccine contain protein??

I know some of you may disagree but I strongly believe its because of the vaccine - but I am not certain.  I pray people take the time to have their platelets and Mono checked before taking the vaccine. This is why I am doing my research before taking the vaccine.  I highly doubt I will take it.  I thank God I am retired and will not be forced to take it.  My heart goes out to all that are having health issues due to the vaccine.  I am sure some people are doing fine..which is great.  My husband is pretty worried. He has an appt with his doc next week.  Hope everyone be safe and Well.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

There may be many other things to blame- but the vaccine is not one of them.


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 29, 2021)

https://www.yalemedicine.org/news/coronavirus-vaccine-blood-clots

_Six cases is a small number, considering that over 6.8 million Johnson & Johnson shots had been administered as of April 12. (By May, 9 million doses had been administered and the number of rare blood clot cases had grown to 28, six of them in men, according to the CDC. At that point, three people had died.)_


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> There may be many other things to blame- but the vaccine is not one of them.


Why would you say the vaccine is not one of them?  Is it possible it could be?  This is why my heart goes out to people that are having side effects from the vaccine.. those that are vaccined do not even want to entertain the thought...which is their option.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Why would you say the vaccine is not one of them?  Is it possible it could be?  This is why my heart goes out to people that are having side effects from the vaccine.. those that are vaccined do not even want to entertain the thought...which is their option.


It is also your option not to have the vaccine. But spreading propaganda is not the way to convince anyone!!!!


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 29, 2021)

Hopefully, he will see a doctor, I did not have an issue and I'm on warfarin. You will both be fine.  

https://www.nebraskamed.com/COVID/where-mrna-vaccines-and-spike-proteins-go


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> It is also your option not to have the vaccine. But spreading propaganda is not the way to convince anyone!!!!


Trust me... I am not trying to convince anyone one way or the other.  People do what is best for them.  I do not have that much power to convince anyone.  Propaganda is your opinion which you have a right to.  I have bigger fish in the ocean than debating with anyone regarding what is best for them.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Trust me... I am not trying to convince anyone one way or the other.  People do what is best for them.  I do not have that much power to convince anyone.  Propaganda is your opinion which you have a right to.  I have bigger fish in the ocean than debating with anyone regarding what is best for them.



I wish you and your husband good health - and- I wish the vaccine continued success.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I feel at a lost for words.  I am going to try my best to finish posting this.  My husband had to go for more blood work.  His blood Platelets are very high - near 500.  His Monocytes are high (among other high readings).   Both being high is not good at all...especially high blood platelets - which can cause blood clots.  He compared his counts to last year which was normal.  One blood test he took showed high protein in his system...does the Pfz vaccine contain protein??
> 
> I know some of you may disagree but I strongly believe its because of the vaccine - but I am not certain.  I pray people take the time to have their platelets and Mono checked before taking the vaccine. This is why I am doing my research before taking the vaccine.  I highly doubt I will take it.  I thank God I am retired and will not be forced to take it.  My heart goes out to all that are having health issues due to the vaccine.  I am sure some people are doing fine..which is great.  My husband is pretty worried. He has an appt with his doc next week.  Hope everyone be safe and Well.


I had logged out and then saw this thread and then read it and logged back in cause it sparked a memory.  So I get seen

 at the Huntsman cancer center for my red blood cell cancer.  They do a platelet count and, in my case, my platelets are in the toilet.  Nurse freaks.

But, apparently sometimes with the platelet count blood test something goes wrong.  There is a different platelet blood test they can run to check the results of the first platelet blood test.  They run that test.  Platelets are fine.  So don’t panic too much, get him retested and ask about a different test.

As for blaming the vaccine, well, I am not giving an opinion.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 29, 2021)

My platelet count is fine per my recent (in the last month and 5 months after my last vaccine) blood test.
I’m literally in line, as we speak, to get my booster after my two Pfizer vaccines. Everyone is different. Their responses are different.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had logged out and then saw this thread and then read it and logged back in cause it sparked a memory.  So I get seen
> 
> at the Huntsman cancer center for my red blood cell cancer.  They do a platelet count and, in my case, my platelets are in the toilet.  Nurse freaks.
> 
> ...


He has a dr appt on Tuesday...will see what he recommends.  As I have stated, I am not fully blaming the vaccine.  Thank you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I feel at a lost for words.  I am going to try my best to finish posting this.  My husband had to go for more blood work.  His blood Platelets are very high - near 500.  His Monocytes are high (among other high readings).   Both being high is not good at all...especially high blood platelets - which can cause blood clots.  He compared his counts to last year which was normal.  One blood test he took showed high protein in his system...does the Pfz vaccine contain protein??
> 
> I know some of you may disagree but I strongly believe its because of the vaccine - but I am not certain.  I pray people take the time to have their platelets and Mono checked before taking the vaccine. This is why I am doing my research before taking the vaccine.  I highly doubt I will take it.  I thank God I am retired and will not be forced to take it.  My heart goes out to all that are having health issues due to the vaccine.  I am sure some people are doing fine..which is great.  My husband is pretty worried. He has an appt with his doc next week.  Hope everyone be safe and Well.


  Sending prayers for your husband!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

@Ladybj, I'm sorry to hear about your husband, and I wish him the best.  I hope his doctor can do more testing and see what caused this.  I doubt it's the vaccine, but I hope you get some answers to the real cause.  Good luck to you both.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 29, 2021)

Ronni said:


> My platelet count is fine per my recent (in the last month and 5 months after my last vaccine) blood test.
> I’m literally in line, as we speak, to get my booster after my two Pfizer vaccines. Everyone is different. Their responses are different.


I agree....one size does not fit all.  A lot of people have no problem with the vaccine and others do.


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2021)

My best wishes for your husband's health.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 29, 2021)

Sadly, if it is due to the vaccine...we will never know.  But again, could be something totally unrelated.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 29, 2021)

In my experience if a blood test comes back with unusual results, drs usually would like to obtain another ASAP. So much lab equipment is automated these days, which can cause errors. 
AndDrs will want to review all other meds,life style changes,other unusual exposures.I hope it clears up for him.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

My best wishes to you both.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> It is also your option not to have the vaccine. But spreading propaganda is not the way to convince anyone!!!!


I do not understand why you say "wow" Diva. I believe it is a valid statement.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> It is also your option not to have the vaccine. But spreading propaganda is not the way to convince anyone!!!!


First of all, you can't say the vaccine isn't the cause of what's going on with her husband. How can you know when the experts don't know? They keep finding out new things about COVID and the vaccines. And everybody doesn't have the same system..our bodies are different. Our health issues and medications are not all the same. The stories keep changing and we hear about "experts" disagreeing on what's best. They didn't warn about breakthrough infections and they didn't warn about people dying after getting vaccinated...but those things happened.

Next..I don't feel the OP is spreading propaganda. Unless I've misread the post...Ladybj didn't tell people not to get the vaccine.I feel she was simply stating her concerns and wondering if the vaccine could be the cause, particularly since her husband's tests were normal last time. My interpretation is that she's saying she is going to do her own research before jumping into taking the vaccine. IMO that's reasonable. More people should follow suit.

@Ladybj  I'm sorry this is happening to your husband. Hopefully the doctors will be able to treat him to get his readings back to normal.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> First of all, you can't say the vaccine isn't the cause of what's going on with her husband. How can you know when the experts don't know? They keep finding out new things about COVID and the vaccines. And everybody doesn't have the same system..our bodies are different. Our health issues and medications are not all the same. The stories keep changing and we hear about "experts" disagreeing on what's best. They didn't warn about breakthrough infections and they didn't warn about people dying after getting vaccinated...but those things happened.
> 
> Next..I don't feel the OP is spreading propaganda. Unless I've misread the post...Ladybj didn't tell people not to get the vaccine.I feel she was simply stating her concerns and wondering if the vaccine could be the cause, particularly since her husband's tests were normal last time. My interpretation is that she's saying she is going to do her own research before jumping into taking the vaccine. IMO that's reasonable. More people should follow suit.
> 
> @Ladybj  I'm sorry this is happening to your husband. Hopefully the doctors will be able to treat him to get his readings back to normal.



You say:_ " First of all, you can't say the vaccine isn't the cause of what's going on with her husband. How can you know when the experts don't know?"_

You have answered your own question: the same is true also you cannot say or suggest the vaccine is the cause of anything!! The sensible way to go is to be "neutral" and wait for the doctor and his/her opinion and test. 
Making assumptions especially where the pandemic is concerned is not of value.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Pfz vaccine contain protein??


Here are the ingredients in the Covid-19 vaccines:

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/covid-19/clinical-considerations/covid-19-vaccines-us.html#Appendix-C


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Sadly, if it is due to the vaccine...we will never know.  But again, could be something totally unrelated.


Even if you had it in writing by your Dr that the vaccine was the cause and you posted a picture of the proof, there are some here with closed minds that would never believe it.    

No matter the reason I hope a treatment to help your husband is found soon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I feel at a lost for words.  I am going to try my best to finish posting this.  My husband had to go for more blood work.  His blood Platelets are very high - near 500.  His Monocytes are high (among other high readings).   Both being high is not good at all...especially high blood platelets - which can cause blood clots.  He compared his counts to last year which was normal.  One blood test he took showed high protein in his system...does the Pfz vaccine contain protein??
> 
> I know some of you may disagree but I strongly believe its because of the vaccine - but I am not certain.  I pray people take the time to have their platelets and Mono checked before taking the vaccine. This is why I am doing my research before taking the vaccine.  I highly doubt I will take it.  I thank God I am retired and will not be forced to take it.  My heart goes out to all that are having health issues due to the vaccine.  I am sure some people are doing fine..which is great.  My husband is pretty worried. He has an appt with his doc next week.  Hope everyone be safe and Well.


High monocyte-platelet is actually not very unusual following a _regular_ flu shot. The flu vaccine can cause inflammation and that causes the monocytes and platelets to interact. Though the flu vaccine is not the same thing, your husband could be having a similar reaction. But that doesn't mean he's in danger. Your husband's doctor would have been alerted if the lab saw something that needed immediate attention, and you'd have probably gotten a phone call. 

I'm sure your husband will be fine. You should relax and he should take it easy for a few days. Probably the last thing he needs is to fret about it, right?


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> There may be many other things to blame- but the vaccine is not one of them.


There is no way you could know that.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Why would you say the vaccine is not one of them?  Is it possible it could be?  This is why my heart goes out to people that are having side effects from the vaccine.. those that are vaccined do not even want to entertain the thought...which is their option.


People who are saying _"It couldn't be the vaccine" _are people whose confidence in the vaccine was already shaky to begin with & the possibility that it can do harm makes it worse.
Plus, they want to continue ridiculing people who don't want the vaccine so they can continue feeling good about themselves & this type of information spoils it for them.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 30, 2021)

Please come back and let us know how things turn out for your husband.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Why would you say the vaccine is not one of them?  Is it possible it could be?  This is why my heart goes out to people that are having side effects from the vaccine.. those that are vaccined do not even want to entertain the thought...which is their option.


Because, Ladybj, if blood clotting was a side effect of this vaccine, it would be widely known by known by now, and would be shouted from the rooftops. Your mention of your husband's health problems is the first I (or probably anyone else) has heard of a connection to the vaccine. You might as well say he had such-and-such for breakfast, and that's what caused the blood clots.

And all kinds of health problems can cause blood clots. One is a-fib (atrial fibrillation), which he may have, as it's very common. It can cause serious blood clots which cause strokes. That's why I (and half the people I know) are taking Eliquis, a blood thinner.

Blaming everything that comes along on the vaccine is just plain ridiculous. But those who have been conditioned to think that way for some political reason will desperately reach out to find anything, no matter how farfetched, to blame on it. I'mnot saying that you are one of those people, but you are providing them with ammunition to use against this lifesaving vaccine.

What "research" are you planning to do?  Reading all the stuff on the Internet about it?  That isn't research. If you do come up with some legitimate, scientific proof that the vaccine causes blood clots, please quote your source of information.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 30, 2021)

@Ladybj ,my thoughts are with you and your husband. Waiting for results is so stressful. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 30, 2021)

I got my Maderna shot on Jan 12th.  2 days later I was in the E.R. with my right side of my neck swelled out about 5" Tounge was swelled up so I could almost not swallow & breathe.  Dr. in ER gave me some ?? Antibiotics.  I as if this was from the Shot?  Never got an answer.

  I kept going downhill till I couldn't breathe by May 20th.  D.I.L. took me to E.R. in Lafayette.  There they admitted me to the hospital.  I was in there for 4 days with bags of stuff running into IVs.   Even on nurse coming in every 6 hrs. putting what she said was the highest-powered antibiotic made in my IV port by hand. They kept taking blood every 4 hrs. From day 1 to day 3 I didn't care what they did to me I just wanted answers & to get better. 

  Finally, on 3rd day I got the pulmonary Dr. to tell me it was a close call as I got Conav-19 from the Maderna shot. & they had to work hard to keep me from going on a ventilator.  He told me on the day I was leaving* DO NOT get any more Conav-=19 shots.

So I found one Dr. that told the truth about these shots. *


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Because, Ladybj, if blood clotting was a side effect of this vaccine, it would be widely known by known by now, and would be shouted from the rooftops. Your mention of your husband's health problems is the first I (or probably anyone else) has heard of a connection to the vaccine. You might as well say he had such-and-such for breakfast, and that's what caused the blood clots.
> 
> And all kinds of health problems can cause blood clots. One is a-fib (atrial fibrillation), which he may have, as it's very common. It can cause serious blood clots which cause strokes. That's why I (and half the people I know) are taking Eliquis, a blood thinner.
> 
> ...


In fairness, soon after non-seniors started getting the vaccine doctors started seeing cases of blood clots, and it was suspected that the vaccine MAY be causing them. A study was done and that team concluded that the virus itself, _not the vaccine_, was causing the blood clots in people in that age group...I think it was the 20s to 40s group. I don't know if further studies were done or if any studies are ongoing, but for a brief period (couple months or so), it was assumed that the vaccine caused blood clots, but specifically in that age group, tho.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Because, Ladybj, if blood clotting was a side effect of this vaccine, it would be widely known by known by now, and would be shouted from the rooftops. Your mention of your husband's health problems is the first I (or probably anyone else) has heard of a connection to the vaccine. You might as well say he had such-and-such for breakfast, and that's what caused the blood clots.
> 
> And all kinds of health problems can cause blood clots. One is a-fib (atrial fibrillation), which he may have, as it's very common. It can cause serious blood clots which cause strokes. That's why I (and half the people I know) are taking Eliquis, a blood thinner.
> 
> ...


*"What "research" are you planning to do? Reading all the stuff on the Internet about it?* *That isn't research. *If you do come up with some legitimate, scientific proof that the vaccine causes blood clots, please quote your source of information."




Where are you getting your "research" information from?  Oh wait I know, the "internet." Well I guess then your information isn't "legitimate" either.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2021)

*COVID vaccines and blood clots: what researchers know so far
https://www.nature.com › news feature*
Aug 24, 2021 — Scientists are trying to understand why a small number of people develop a mysterious _clotting_ disorder after receiving a _COVID_ jab.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> You say:_ " First of all, you can't say the vaccine isn't the cause of what's going on with her husband. How can you know when the experts don't know?"_
> 
> You have answered your own question: the same is true also you cannot say or suggest the vaccine is the cause of anything!! The sensible way to go is to be "neutral" and wait for the doctor and his/her opinion and test.
> Making assumptions especially where the pandemic is concerned is not of value.



Labeling someone's fears about her loved one on the day in which they got news of abnormal lab results as 'propaganda' is hardly neutral.

.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> ...Blaming everything that comes along on the vaccine is just plain ridiculous. But those who have been conditioned to think that way for some political reason will desperately reach out to find anything, no matter how farfetched, to blame on it. I'mnot saying that you are one of those people, but you are providing them with ammunition to use against this lifesaving vaccine.
> 
> What "research" are you planning to do?  Reading all the stuff on the Internet about it?  That isn't research. If you do come up with some legitimate, scientific proof that the vaccine causes blood clots, please quote your source of information.



@Ladybj , it's okay. All you did was post a thread of concern over your husband's test results, asked the question if the vaccine has anything to do with it, and stated you were in the process of doing research. Your question was merely part of your research. That's smart of you.

How that can possibly translate to you "spreading propaganda", or "providing ammunition", or "blaming", and someone questioning your research before you have even had a chance to start is beyond me. What has happened to compassion? This is suppose to be a friendly site 

Anyway, about your husband. I will say a prayer for both of you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *"What "research" are you planning to do? Reading all the stuff on the Internet about it?* *That isn't research. *If you do come up with some legitimate, scientific proof that the vaccine causes blood clots, please quote your source of information."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky, where did I say I had done "research?"  The findings that I have quoted came from provable, widely respected sources, which were quoted in newspapers and journals, or reported on news channels that I respect. They either report on the findings of the top medical scientists in the world, or that day's statistics on who is dying from this disease, vs. who got vaccinated. And how the various states and countries are doing. And we all know who is making up lies. It isn't the scientists.

There is a lot of junk being quoted, unfortunately on this forum much too often, which is being promulgated by tin-horn politicians and medical quacks. The difference is separating the wheat from the chaff.  (Look it up.)


----------



## win231 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Because, Ladybj, if blood clotting was a side effect of this vaccine, it would be widely known by known by now, and would be shouted from the rooftops. Your mention of your husband's health problems is the first I (or probably anyone else) has heard of a connection to the vaccine. You might as well say he had such-and-such for breakfast, and that's what caused the blood clots.
> 
> And all kinds of health problems can cause blood clots. One is a-fib (atrial fibrillation), which he may have, as it's very common. It can cause serious blood clots which cause strokes. That's why I (and half the people I know) are taking Eliquis, a blood thinner.
> 
> ...


When they're trying to sell a vaccine to everybody, nothing negative will be "Shouted from the rooftops."
It is incredibly naive to think it will.


----------



## win231 (Sep 30, 2021)

Lara said:


> @Ladybj , it's okay. All you did was post a thread of concern over your husband's test results, asked the question if the vaccine has anything to do with it, and stated you were in the process of doing research. Your question was merely part of your research. That's smart of you.
> 
> How that can possibly translate to you "spreading propaganda", or "providing ammunition", or "blaming", and questioning your research before you have even had a chance to start is beyond me. What has happened to compassion? This is suppose to be a friendly site
> 
> Anyway, about your husband. The fact that his doctor is not alarmed enough than to see him a whole week from now says the doc must not think it's an emergency. Apparently there is plenty of time to treat this. I will say a prayer for both of you. Keep us updated.


There are very few "Friends" where Covid & the vaccine are concerned.  It has shown who your real friends are.
Often, there are very few "Families" as well.  This issue has destroyed several, directly & indirectly.  Including mine.  It brings out the tension that's already there & intensifies it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, where did I say I had done "research?"  The findings that I have quoted came from provable, widely respected sources, which were quoted in newspapers and journals, or reported on news channels that I respect. They either report on the findings of the top medical scientists in the world, or that day's statistics on who is dying from this disease, vs. who got vaccinated. And how the various states and countries are doing. And we all know who is making up lies. It isn't the scientists.  There is a lot of junk being quoted, unfortunately on this forum much too often, which is being promulgated by tin-horn politicians and medical quacks.



"The findings that I have quoted"

Ok, so you don't want to call the online information you read as "research"  Yet most of those sources state findings done by "research".


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> There are very few "Friends" where Covid & the vaccine are concerned.  It has shown who your real friends are.
> Often, there are very few "Families" as well.  This issue has destroyed several, directly & indirectly.  Including mine.  It brings out the tension that's already there & intensifies it.


Yes unfortunately that seems to be the case when there are those with closed minds. Most who have no problem with anyone getting vaccinated yet those who are vaccinated become irate even hostile to those not wishing to be vaccinated.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> His blood Platelets are very high - near 500.  His Monocytes are high (among other high readings).   Both being high is not good at all...especially high blood platelets - which can cause blood clots.  He compared his counts to last year which was normal.  One blood test he took showed high protein in his system.
> I know some of you may disagree but I strongly believe its because of the vaccine



Blood problems and clotting is unfortunately one of the primary effects of the shots.  If that were me or someone close to me in that circumstance, I would do everything possible to neutralize and remove the toxic substances from my body.

For those who say they've had the shots and no adverse reactions, that's because there are multiple formulations and concentrations, including placebo injections consisting of saline solution.  The ingredients are not being disclosed to the public.  Even the scant information released has not included the many substances that have been found in the shots by scientists, none of which help to build up the body's immunity but rather to degrade and destroy it.

If all the most toxic shots were given to everyone right away, then people would quickly become aware of how dangerous they are and wouldn't be so susceptible to keep getting more them.

Additionally, not all nor even most of the ill effects occur within a short time.  The most important consideration is with the long term effects the shots will have on people's immunities.   For example they have been shown to reduce antibodies, and the body’s ability to produce white blood cells and killer T cells, which impacts people's immune response to future infections, especially when there might be even more shots coming.



Sunny said:


> The findings that I have quoted came from . . . newspapers and journals, or reported on news channels



News reporters are not scientists.  They report what they've been told to report by their masters.
Doctors are taught and conditioned in big pharma medical schools to do what they're told and to not ask any questions.

It's important for people to do their own research, to make up their own minds, and to make their own decisions for themselves.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, where did I say I had done "research?"  The findings that I have quoted came from provable, widely respected sources, which were quoted in newspapers and journals, or reported on news channels that I respect. They either report on the findings of the top medical scientists in the world, or that day's statistics on who is dying from this disease, vs. who got vaccinated. And how the various states and countries are doing. And we all know who is making up lies. It isn't the scientists.
> 
> There is a lot of junk being quoted, unfortunately on this forum much too often, which is being promulgated by tin-horn politicians and medical quacks. The difference is separating the wheat from the chaff.  (Look it up.)



There are no longer any widely respected news sources.  For medical news in particular, you can't rely on journalist's spin.

The research we all need to do is to take what seems to be the nugget of useful information from our bounty of biased sources and trace that lead back to the original source.  If you trace the source to a peer-reviewed journal, that's helpful.  Pre-prints these days are important as well due to rapidly changing findings. Look at the author's affiliation, read the abstract, discussion and conclusion.  Look for literature review articles that summarize findings from multiple articles.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 30, 2021)

@Ladybj .......So sorry for what you and your husband are having to deal with.
The world has become so scary, especially to do with our health in this dreadful covid era.
Wish for results to be in your favour concerning your husband's health scare.
Please, both of you, take care.


----------



## Shero (Sep 30, 2021)

Will people who do NOT know the various meanings of the word "propaganda" please find  out.
Next point: Ladybj is concerned about her husband and we all wish him well BUT jumping into a tank with no water is not sensible. The doctor was not alarmed about her husband, that must be taken into consideration.

Last point: No one knows one way or the other what caused the husband's unwell situation.
Wait and see!  Millions have already had the vaccine and they are not dead!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> Will people who do NOT know the various meanings of the word "propaganda" please find  out.
> Next point: Ladybj is concerned about her husband and we all wish him well BUT jumping into a tank with no water is not sensible. The doctor was not alarmed about her husband, that must be taken into consideration.
> 
> Last point: No one knows one way or the other what caused the husband's unwell situation.
> Wait and see!  Millions have already had the vaccine and they are not dead!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> There are no longer any widely respected news sources.  For medical news in particular, you can't rely on journalist's spin.
> 
> The research we all need to do is to take what seems to be the nugget of useful information from our bounty of biased sources and trace that lead back to the original source.  If you trace the source to a peer-reviewed journal, that's helpful.  Pre-prints these days are important as well due to rapidly changing findings. Look at the author's affiliation, read the abstract, discussion and conclusion.  Look for literature review articles that summarize findings from multiple articles.


I like some of the independent journalists you can find on YouTube. A lot of them travel to where the stories are so you can actually see what's going on, and it's super easy to find ones that aren't party-affiliated or biased in their reporting. I especially like the ones who show and/or reference documents and provide links to them; online posts, analyses, charts, and announcements from NIH, CDC, John's Hopkins U., the DOJ, etc.

YouTube does have an algorithm that sometimes bleeps certain words - Ivermectin and rape, for example - and they'll demonetize a you-tuber's video if it contains those certain words or anything else they don't like, but the serious journalists on there don't care. They take the loss and publish the story.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> But, apparently sometimes with the platelet count blood test something goes wrong. There is a different platelet blood test they can run to check the results of the first platelet blood test. They run that test. Platelets are fine. So don’t panic too much, get him retested and ask about a different test.


This is what I was going to suggest.

Numerous things might cause 1 test result to be different from all of his other ones were in the past.
Try to insist on re-testing, to be certain, before even a script, is my opinion.  If it's still the same result, then meds might be very effective.  Take care.

If you don't/can't get another retest, to confirm, before the doc wants him to start meds, then get him retested as soon after starting the meds, as possible, is what I would do.


----------



## win231 (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> Will people who do NOT know the various meanings of the word "propaganda" please find  out.
> Next point: Ladybj is concerned about her husband and we all wish him well BUT jumping into a tank with no water is not sensible. The doctor was not alarmed about her husband, that must be taken into consideration.
> 
> Last point: No one knows one way or the other what caused the husband's unwell situation.
> Wait and see!  Millions have already had the vaccine and they are not dead!!!!


Your Last Point is dramatically different from your previous point in post #2 where you said:
_"There may be many other things to blame- but the vaccine is not one of them."_
You seemed to know what _did not_ cause the husband's unwell situation.  What changed your mind?


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> Will people who do NOT know the various meanings of the word "propaganda" please find  out.
> Next point: Ladybj is concerned about her husband and we all wish him well BUT jumping into a tank with no water is not sensible. The doctor was not alarmed about her husband, that must be taken into consideration.
> 
> Last point: No one knows one way or the other what caused the husband's unwell situation.
> Wait and see!  Millions have already had the vaccine and they are not dead!!!


First of all.. how do you know his doctor was not alarmed?  Were you at the doctors office - do you know something we don't? His doctor made an appt for him to come in - normally it would take about a month for him to be seen.. He will be seen in a few days.  And you are correct... no one knows and as I have stated, if it was due to Covid vaccine.. we will never know.  However, I pray his doc can narrow it down IF it was due to the vaccine.  Secondly: Why are numerous doctors telling their patients NOT to get the vaccine??????????????????
Lastly:  Do you realize some people were giving placebos???????????????????


----------



## Shero (Sep 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> First of all.. how do you know his doctor was not alarmed?  Were you at the doctors office - do you know something we don't? His doctor made an appt for him to come in - normally it would take about a month for him to be seen.. He will be seen in a few days.  And you are correct... no one knows and as I have stated, if it was due to Covid vaccine.. we will never know.  However, I pray his doc can narrow it down IF it was due to the vaccine.  Secondly: Why are numerous doctors telling their patients NOT to get the vaccine??????????????????
> Lastly:  Do you realize some people were giving placebos???????????????????



God bless you and your husband. Take care.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I got my Maderna shot on Jan 12th.  2 days later I was in the E.R. with my right side of my neck swelled out about 5" Tounge was swelled up so I could almost not swallow & breathe.  Dr. in ER gave me some ?? Antibiotics.  I as if this was from the Shot?  Never got an answer.
> 
> I kept going downhill till I couldn't breathe by May 20th.  D.I.L. took me to E.R. in Lafayette.  There they admitted me to the hospital.  I was in there for 4 days with bags of stuff running into IVs.   Even on nurse coming in every 6 hrs. putting what she said was the highest-powered antibiotic made in my IV port by hand. They kept taking blood every 4 hrs. From day 1 to day 3 I didn't care what they did to me I just wanted answers & to get better.
> 
> ...


A M E N!!!!!!!!  I pray there be more docs that tell the truth.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> God bless you and your husband. Take care.


God bless you as well.  I pray you nor none of your love ones have any serious side effects from the vaccine.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I got my Maderna shot on Jan 12th. 2 days later I was in the E.R. with my right side of my neck swelled out about 5" Tounge was swelled up so I could almost not swallow & breathe. Dr. in ER gave me some ?? Antibiotics. I as if this was from the Shot? Never got an answer.
> 
> I kept going downhill till I couldn't breathe by May 20th. D.I.L. took me to E.R. in Lafayette. There they admitted me to the hospital. I was in there for 4 days with bags of stuff running into IVs. Even on nurse coming in every 6 hrs. putting what she said was the highest-powered antibiotic made in my IV port by hand. They kept taking blood every 4 hrs. From day 1 to day 3 I didn't care what they did to me I just wanted answers & to get better.
> 
> ...


I so wish my son would've had those results

He died last April, within four days of getting the Moderna vaccine


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> First of all, you can't say the vaccine isn't the cause of what's going on with her husband. How can you know when the experts don't know? They keep finding out new things about COVID and the vaccines. And everybody doesn't have the same system..our bodies are different. Our health issues and medications are not all the same. The stories keep changing and we hear about "experts" disagreeing on what's best. They didn't warn about breakthrough infections and they didn't warn about people dying after getting vaccinated...but those things happened.
> 
> Next..I don't feel the OP is spreading propaganda. Unless I've misread the post...Ladybj didn't tell people not to get the vaccine.I feel she was simply stating her concerns and wondering if the vaccine could be the cause, particularly since her husband's tests were normal last time. My interpretation is that she's saying she is going to do her own research before jumping into taking the vaccine. IMO that's reasonable. More people should follow suit.
> 
> @Ladybj  I'm sorry this is happening to your husband. Hopefully the doctors will be able to treat him to get his readings back to normal.


THANK YOU Diva...WELL stated.  I knew someone would get my point!!!   I also knew I would get several misinterpretations.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> There is no way you could know that.


Win... I think Shero know something we don't.  I wish she would share her info.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> High monocyte-platelet is actually not very unusual following a _regular_ flu shot. The flu vaccine can cause inflammation and that causes the monocytes and platelets to interact. Though the flu vaccine is not the same thing, your husband could be having a similar reaction. But that doesn't mean he's in danger. Your husband's doctor would have been alerted if the lab saw something that needed immediate attention, and you'd have probably gotten a phone call.
> 
> I'm sure your husband will be fine. You should relax and he should take it easy for a few days. Probably the last thing he needs is to fret about it, right?


My husband has not had a flu shot this year...therefore we can rule that out.  He had high counts on other blood test as well which I have not posted.  He will be getting immediate attention.. he has an appt with his doc early next week as oppose to a month from now which is usually the case.  I am very relaxed... thank you. Easier said to not fret about it if you are not having to deal with it... no disrespect.  I know you mean well. But my hubby is very concerned about it and I don't blame him.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I so wish my son would've had those results
> 
> He died last April, within four days of getting the Moderna vaccine


I'm deeply sorry for you loss.
I don't believe any parent should lose a child.
That is the worst of all.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Because, Ladybj, if blood clotting was a side effect of this vaccine, it would be widely known by known by now, and would be shouted from the rooftops. Your mention of your husband's health problems is the first I (or probably anyone else) has heard of a connection to the vaccine. You might as well say he had such-and-such for breakfast, and that's what caused the blood clots.
> 
> And all kinds of health problems can cause blood clots. One is a-fib (atrial fibrillation), which he may have, as it's very common. It can cause serious blood clots which cause strokes. That's why I (and half the people I know) are taking Eliquis, a blood thinner.
> 
> ...


And not realizing it COULD be the vaccine is ridiculous.   I did not say the vaccine he had may cause blood clotting.. I simply said his platelets were high which can CAUSE blood clotting.  I also did not blame it on the vaccine.. I said it may be but it could be something unrelated.


----------



## Shero (Sep 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> God bless you as well.  I pray you nor none of your love ones have any serious side effects from the vaccine.



Thank you!  we have all had our vaccines around 50 in the family and no after effects at all, thank God!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Even if you had it in writing by your Dr that the vaccine was the cause and you posted a picture of the proof, there are some here with closed minds that would never believe it.
> 
> No matter the reason I hope a treatment to help your husband is found soon.


And if she had in writing by her doc and posted a picture of the proof was NOT the cause, there are some with closed minds that wouldn't believe that either; people are so polarized on the vaccine issue.


----------



## Shero (Sep 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I so wish my son would've had those results
> 
> He died last April, within four days of getting the Moderna vaccine



I did not know that Gary. Sending you many hugs. To lose a child is to lose a piece of heaven


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I'm deeply sorry for you loss.
> I don't believe any parent should lose a child.
> That is the worst of all.





Shero said:


> I did not know that Gary. Sending you many hugs. To lose a child is to lose a piece of heaven


Thank you, ladies

it's something that stays with you
....and rightfully so

I won't be commenting on the vaccine


----------



## terry123 (Oct 1, 2021)

Shero said:


> Thank you!  we have all had our vaccines around 50 in the family and no after effects at all, thank God!


We have had ours also and no problems either. My daughter who is a pharmacist is strictly giving the shots at different CVS pharmacies here in Houston.  She said I would not believe the mothers bringing their sick kids age 12 and under wanting her to give them the shots.  She explains they cannot get it with a fever. They get mad at her like its her fault!


----------



## Shero (Oct 1, 2021)

terry123 said:


> We have had ours also and no problems either. My daughter who is a pharmacist is strictly giving the shots at different CVS pharmacies here in Houston.  She said I would not believe the mothers bringing their sick kids age 12 and under wanting her to give them the shots.  She explains they cannot get it with a fever. They get mad at her like its her fault!


Guess we're lucky not to have problems!!!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 1, 2021)

Shero said:


> God bless you and your husband. Take care.



Great job!  Gold star!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 1, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> My husband has not had a flu shot this year...therefore we can rule that out.  He had high counts on other blood test as well which I have not posted.  He will be getting immediate attention.. he has an appt with his doc early next week as oppose to a month from now which is usually the case.  I am very relaxed... thank you. Easier said to not fret about it if you are not having to deal with it... no disrespect.  I know you mean well. But my hubby is very concerned about it and I don't blame him.



Sorry if I sounded like a butthead. I'm actually on your side. I'd suspect the vaccine, too.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 1, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Lastly:  Do you realize some people were giving placebos???????????????????


When?  During trials?  Or are you saying something else?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 2, 2021)

Why has this turned into yet another vaccine thread?  This speculation is pointless.  @Ladybj ks worried about her husband’s blood test.  Let’s wait and see if there is still a problem, or if there is any problem at all.

I frequently get very HIGH white blood cell counts.  This has happened for years and indicates I have a major infection, but I don’t.  Doctors now figure it part of a reaction to my red blood cell cancer but they don’t know.

It could be the high platelet count is just an oddity and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shero (Oct 2, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Great job!  Gold star!



Merci AnnieA


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why has this turned into yet another vaccine thread?  This speculation is pointless.  @Ladybj ks worried about her husband’s blood test.  Let’s wait and see if there is still a problem, or if there is any problem at all.
> 
> I frequently get very HIGH white blood cell counts.  This has happened for years and indicates I have a major infection, but I don’t.  Doctors now figure it part of a reaction to my red blood cell cancer but they don’t know.
> 
> It could be the high platelet count is just an oddity and nothing to worry about.


Thank you!!!!!!!  Never did I say his high blood counts were DUE to Covid vaccine.  I stated I have not ruled it out but did not say it WAS the cause.  I don't know for sure.  Again, I thank you for clarification.  I agree... not sure how it went from my hubby and my concern for his high blood counts to me blaming strickley covid vaccine.  There are several other high blood counts he have but I did not post them.  I was very skeptical in posting this because I already knew where it would lead to so I was prepared.   So sad that some people go left when it's not necessary...however, people have a right to the way they feel - but they have no idea how it is until they are face with it.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 2, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> And if she had in writing by her doc and posted a picture of the proof was NOT the cause, there are some with closed minds that wouldn't believe that either; people are so polarized on the vaccine issue.


I HIGHLY doubt if his dr would say the vaccine was the cause.  It would be hard to prove because the medical World is learning as they go  along, just as we are.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I so wish my son would've had those results
> 
> He died last April, within four days of getting the Moderna vaccine


My condolences, Gary.  I'm so sorry you lost your son.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> Guess we're lucky not to have problems!!!


VERY!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 6, 2021)

*UPDATE: * Hubby had his dr appt on Tuesday. I was impressed with his doctor - hubby told me his doc told him he is not sure what is going on with him. Instead of sending him home with several meds, he is referring him for a Liver Ultrasound and a Specialist. He was not too concerned with his blood counts but since he is not sure what's going on with his weight lost and high blood counts, he is sending him for several test. Thank you all for your response. However, I have my suspension.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 6, 2021)

Shero said:


> You say:_ " First of all, you can't say the vaccine isn't the cause of what's going on with her husband. How can you know when the experts don't know?"_
> 
> You have answered your own question: the same is true also you cannot say or suggest the vaccine is the cause of anything!! The sensible way to go is to be "neutral" and wait for the doctor and his/her opinion and test.
> Making assumptions especially where the pandemic is concerned is not of value.


My hubby doc did not have a clue - which I figured would be the case. Would anyone think a doc would ask him, did you take the covid vaccine - if so, that may be the cause - NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> *UPDATE: * Hubby had his dr appt on Tuesday. I was impressed with his doctor - hubby told me his doc told him he is not sure what is going on with him. Instead of sending him home with several meds, he is referring him for a Liver Ultrasound and a Specialist. He was not too concerned with his blood counts but since he is not sure what's going on with his weight lost and high blood counts, he is sending him for several test. Thank you all for your response. However, I have my suspension.


Sounds like you are on the right track.  Hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## Shero (Oct 7, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> My hubby doc did not have a clue - which I figured would be the case. Would anyone think a doc would ask him, did you take the covid vaccine - if so, that may be the cause - NOOOOOOOO!!!!


I think the doctor asking that is routine, consider the times we are living in now. I am très sûr the vaccine is not the cause.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> I think the doctor asking that is routine, consider the times we are living in now. I am très sûr the vaccine is not the cause.


The doctor did not ask him if he had the vaccine which doctors will not..why would they?  Nothing they can do about it if that was the case.  I am still a bit puzzled that you are sooooo sure its not the vaccine.  I am not sure if it is or isn't.  What I do know is he did not start having problems until he had the vaccine.  We both have our beliefs and we are both right.


----------



## Shero (Oct 7, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> The doctor did not ask him if he had the vaccine which doctors will not..why would they?  Nothing they can do about it if that was the case.  I am still a bit puzzled that you are sooooo sure its not the vaccine.  I am not sure if it is or isn't.  What I do know is he did not start having problems until he had the vaccine.  We both have our beliefs and we are both right.


Hi there, we meet again   you say to me in another post, maybe I know something and I should share it, well, even if I share it, you will not believe me, so I keep my mouth shut


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> Hi there, we meet again  you say to me in another post, maybe I know something and I should share it, well, even if I share it, you will not believe me, so I keep my mouth shut


Yes, we meet again  Believe it or not, I keep a very open mind. Everyone has a right to their opinion and they do what is best for them. I already know the vaccine will not be good for me...as you know it was good for you, we both are right.


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> I think the doctor asking that is routine, consider the times we are living in now. I am très sûr the vaccine is not the cause.


The fact that you want desperately to believe something, doesn't make it true.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> The fact that you want desperately to believe something, doesn't make it true.



Nor does the fact that you desperately do not want to believe something make it false.


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Nor does the fact that you desperately do not want to believe something make it false.


_*Spectacular! *_ That means we're both 50% right.
See how flexible & agreeable I am?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> I think the doctor asking that is routine, consider the times we are living in now. I am très sûr the vaccine is not the cause.



Here, you will be asked about the vaccine before you get past the front desk at a clinic or doctor's office.  The doctor will ask you again if they don't see it in your records.  Also here, the vaccination sites report your vaccination details to our state Department of Health, which maintains a site health care professionals may search to determine when you were vaccinated, which vaccine you got, and particulars about which lot numbers, etc.  My details were already in my medical records by the time I went to see my doc in September.  This is true for all vaccines here,  not just covid.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> _*Spectacular! *_ That means we're both 50% right.
> See how flexible & agreeable I am?


yup!


----------



## Shero (Oct 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> The fact that you want desperately to believe something, doesn't make it true.



This makes it true!!!!


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

*Fox News Hosts Deride Vaccine Mandates While Complying With Strict Covid Policy *





 via @YouTube

There is more proof that Covid has left people with a lifetime of heart and lung problems, chronic fatigue syndrome, and amputations.  Because the people who are suffering from these things are alive to tell us.  And over 600,000 people died.

*Coronavirus complications | DW Documentary*




 via @YouTube

*Fact check: There is NO EVIDENCE 45,000 people died from vaccine-related complications* https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...lated-complications-killed-45-000/8256978002/ via @usatoday


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

I was vaccinated in April.  When I got that 2nd shot, I walked out of that medical center with the greatest relief.  Relief that I would not get Covid and especially relief that I wouldn't pass it on to someone else and cause their death, or a long or a lifetime, of medial problems....or living with an amputation. Next month, I will get the booster shot.

Of course it's up to all of us to make the decision.  But, if your news source is telling you not to get vaccinated or that getting vaccinated could cause problems, perhaps you should watch a different news network.  _Just to get a 2nd opinion._


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> I was vaccinated in April.  When I got that 2nd shot, I walked out of that medical center with the greatest relief.  Relief that I would not get Covid and especially relief that I wouldn't pass it on to someone else and cause their death, or a long or a lifetime, of medial problems....or living with an amputation. Next month, I will get the booster shot.
> 
> Of course it's up to all of us to make the decision.  But, if your news source is telling you not to get vaccinated or that getting vaccinated could cause problems, perhaps you should watch a different news network.  _Just to get a 2nd opinion._


You made a decision that felt right for you, as everyone should.

But FYI, vaccinated people can and do still get and spread Covid.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> You made a decision that felt right for you, as everyone should.
> 
> But FYI, vaccinated people can and do still get and spread Covid.


Except that getting it won't be as life threatening.  And, even with the shot, we still need to wear a mask and practice safe distancing.  This is _never_ going to be over until everyone gets on the same page to fight it and end it.  How many more people have to die?


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

There's also the VAERS database:

"VAERS is the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System put in place in 1990. It is a voluntary reporting system that has been estimated to account for only *1% (see the Lazarus Report)* of vaccine injuries"

As of September 24, 2021, it shows *1,573,153 reports of Vaccine Adverse Events*, including deaths, hospitalizations and other issues caused by the vaccine.

https://openvaers.com/index.php


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Except that getting it won't be as life threatening.  And, even with the shot, we still need to wear a mask and practice safe distancing.  This is _never_ going to be over until everyone gets on the same page to fight it and end it.  How many more people have to die?


"Except that getting it won't be as life threatening."

Tell that to those who have died from a breakthrough infection of Covid after being fully vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Except that getting it won't be as life threatening.  And, even with the shot, we still need to wear a mask and practice safe distancing.  This is _never_ going to be over until everyone gets on the same page to fight it and end it.  How many more people have to die?


^^^ Programming is a very effective sales tool.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 8, 2021)

Our son had Covid-19 in March of 2020, he kept telling himself that he was only 59 so he wouldn't die, but he felt like he might his fever went to 104.6. We tried to get him some help, he tried to get some help all we heard was "stay home".  He wouldn't let us anywhere near him. He had some bad reactions to all the vaccines he got as a kid, the worst was smallpox vaccine. Then after he joined the Army he told them he was allergic to especially the smallpox vaccine, So rather than take his word they tested him and told him that the vaccine would kill him. With all the other shots they would keep him in the hospital for a few hours to see how he reacted to it. The second worst was the flu vaccine. 

I tell you all of that so you will know he avoids vaccines of all sorts. As soon as his age group was able he was there to get the Covid vaccine. I worried about it and called him often throughout the first few days. Darned if that was one shot that didn't bother him, other than a sore arm for a couple of days. He took the vaccine because he never wanted to get Covid-19 again!  He is what they called a 'long hauler', everything he eats tastes like dirt, he has lost weight but still looks OK and slowly some of his taste buds seem to be coming back. It all still beats the heck out of having Covid!


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

*"Fully vaccinated people are much less likely to die with Covid-19 than those who aren't, or have had only one dose, figures from the Office for National Statistics (ONS) show.*
Out of more than 51,000 Covid deaths in England between January and July 2021, only 256 occurred after two doses.
They were mostly people at very high risk from illness from Covid-19.
The figures show the high degree of protection from the vaccines against illness and death, the ONS said.
Some deaths after vaccination were always expected because vaccines are not 100% effective, and it takes a couple of weeks after your second dose to build the fullest protection."
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-58545548

There are always exceptions.  Look at those who got Covid and didn't have _any _symptoms.  We don't just get vaccinated to save ourselves.  We are also trying not to pass it on to others.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes unfortunately that seems to be the case when there are those with closed minds. Most who have no problem with anyone getting vaccinated yet those who are vaccinated become irate even hostile to those not wishing to be vaccinated.


People who are vaccinated are uncertain about whether they made the right decision.  They gain reassurance & confidence when others make the same decision.  And those that make a different decision undermine their confidence that was shaky to begin with.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Our son had Covid-19 in March of 2020, he kept telling himself that he was only 59 so he wouldn't die, but he felt like he might his fever went to 104.6. We tried to get him some help, he tried to get some help all we heard was "stay home".  He wouldn't let us anywhere near him. He had some bad reactions to all the vaccines he got as a kid, the worst was smallpox vaccine. Then after he joined the Army he told them he was allergic to especially the smallpox vaccine, So rather than take his word they tested him and told him that the vaccine would kill him. With all the other shots they would keep him in the hospital for a few hours to see how he reacted to it. The second worst was the flu vaccine.
> 
> I tell you all of that so you will know he avoids vaccines of all sorts. As soon as his age group was able he was there to get the Covid vaccine. I worried about it and called him often throughout the first few days. Darned if that was one shot that didn't bother him, other than a sore arm for a couple of days. He took the vaccine because he never wanted to get Covid-19 again!  He is what they called a 'long hauler', everything he eats tastes like dirt, he has lost weight but still looks OK and slowly some of his taste buds seem to be coming back. It all still beats the heck out of having Covid!


Your family and your son have been though a lot.  I hope he gets better with each passing day.  
Perhaps some are more inclined to get vaccinated because they have been touched by Covid in some way.  My son's neighbors both died from Covid.  They were a very sweet older couple.  Broke my granddaughter's heart.  And a friend of my daughter-in-law's had to have both of her feet amputated because of blood clots caused by Covid.  Maybe I'm just more empathetic of others, but if there is a shot that can stop these tragedies, _I want it._


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> People who are vaccinated are uncertain about whether they made the right decision.  They gain reassurance & confidence when others make the same decision.  And those that make a different decision undermine their confidence that was shaky to begin with.


_I'm not uncertain in *any* way_. I was in the first wave of those who were vaccinated. I put my name on several lists to get it _and couldn't wait_ for my turn to come. I will be getting the booster in November. I want to do everything I can to help end this nightmare.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I so wish my son would've had those results
> 
> He died last April, within four days of getting the Moderna vaccine


I didn't know Gary! You have my deepest condolences. Losing a child is a paren'ts worst nightmare.  May he R.I.P.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Your family and your son have been though a lot.  I hope he gets better with each passing day.
> Perhaps some are more inclined to get vaccinated because they have been touched by Covid in some way.  My son's neighbors both died from Covid.  They were a very sweet older couple.  Broke my granddaughter's heart.  And a friend of my daughter-in-law's had to have both of her feet amputated because of blood clots caused by Covid.  Maybe I'm just more empathetic of others, but if there is a shot that can stop these tragedies, _I want it._


He is fine now, and even the dirt tasting food is getting better.  We got our vaccinations before he did since DH is diabetic and I have COPD (that I earned but it is nasty).


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> _I'm not uncertain in *any* way_. I was in the first wave of those who were vaccinated. I put my name on several lists to get it _and couldn't wait_ for my turn to come. I will be getting the booster in November. I want to do everything I can to help end this nightmare.


If you're not ridiculing those who choose not to get vaccinated, you're an exception (at least here).
If you are ridiculing others, you're a sheep.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> If you're not ridiculing those who choose not to get vaccinated, you're an exception (at least here).
> If you are ridiculing others, you're a sheep.


I'm not ridiculing any one.  I'm just trying to understand the mindset, the reasoning of those who wouldn't do everything they could to put an end to this pandemic so we can all get back to living normal lives.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ceege said:


> I'm not ridiculing any one.  I'm just trying to understand the mindset, the reasoning of those who wouldn't do everything they could to put an end to this pandemic so we can all get back to living normal lives.


It's easy to understand, unless you're a controlling type, or you believe everything you're told.
Some people don't trust the safety of a vaccine that was rushed into production.
Some people are recognizing things that don't add up - like Trump's phony diagnosis & phony 3-day cure with an experimental drug that (coincidentally) was immediately approved.
Some people are noting that the vaccine does not prevent Covid & it does not prevent transmission to others, so they see no reason to assume the risk - whatever risk there may be.
Some people don't believe everything they're being told about Covid - especially when the people telling them have lied before, especially where money is concerned.

See if you find this interesting:  (especially this section):
While some states, like Minnesota and California, list only laboratory-confirmed COVID-19 diagnoses as COVID-19 deaths, other states, like New York, list all "presumed" cases, which is allowed under guidelines from Dr. Birx and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. They do not require a lab test, coding deaths based on presumptions and suspicions..

Sen. Scott Jensen, R-Minnesota, who is also a physician in Minnesota, said on Laura Ingraham Angle on April 8, 2020 that hospitals get paid more if Medicare patients are listed as having COVID-19 and get 3X times as much money if the patient needs a ventilator.

Dr. Jensen said, "Hospital administrators might well want to see COVID-19 attached to a discharge summary or a death certificate. Why? Because if it's a straightforward, garden-variety pneumonia that a person is admitted to the hospital for - if they're Medicare - typically, the diagnosis-related group lump sum payment would be $5,000. But if it's COVID-19 pneumonia, then it's $13,000, and if that COVID-19 pneumonia patient ends up on a ventilator, it goes up to $39,000."
Obviously, hospital administrators can pressure physicians to call deaths "probable" COVID-19, on discharge papers or death certificates to get the higher Medicare allocation allowed under the Coronavirus Aid, Relief and Economic Security Act.
Is this just a conspiracy theory?
Apparently not, even Snopes said it's plausible Medicare pays these fees, PolitiFact wrote, "The dollar amounts Jensen cited are roughly what we found in an analysis published April 7 by the Kaiser Family Foundation, a leading source of health information." and Ask FactCheck said "The figures cited by Jensen generally square with estimated Medicare payments for COVID-19 hospitalizations, based on average Medicare payments for patients with similar diagnoses."
http://www.ehso.com/Coronavirus-Exaggerated-Fatalities.php


----------



## Ceege (Oct 8, 2021)

Fact check: Vaccines are safer than COVID-19
https://stronger.org/blog/covid-19-...VlR0M-T5U5bF6Tyi9ngurgNu5x5FqwIBoCTVsQAvD_BwE

These charts show that COVID-19 vaccines are doing their job
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/covid-coronavirus-vaccines-hospital-cases-rates-unvaccinated

New COVID-19 infections, hospitalizations, and deaths continue to increase across the United States, particularly in areas with higher rates of community transmission and* lower vaccination coverage.*
https://www.healthline.com/health-news/covid-19-by-the-numbers-vaccinated-continue-to-be-protected

Where COVID-19 Cases Are Surging in the United States 
https://www.healthline.com/health-n...utm_campaign=social-sharebar-referred-desktop via @healthline


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 8, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> THANK YOU Diva...WELL stated.  I knew someone would get my point!!!   I also knew I would get several misinterpretations.





Ladybj said:


> THANK YOU Diva...WELL stated.  I knew someone would get my point!!!   I also knew I would get several misinterpretations.


You're welcome, of course Ladybj. I'm glad something proactive is being done for your husband and that his diagnosis/prognosis will turn out to be a good one.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)

What do you attest to all of the Covid cases and deaths?!?   Anyone?   

Worldwide

Covid Cases
219M
219,000,000Deaths
4.55M


----------



## Shero (Oct 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's easy to understand, unless you're a controlling type, or you believe everything you're told.
> Some people don't trust the safety of a vaccine that was rushed into production.
> Some people are recognizing things that don't add up - like Trump's phony diagnosis & phony 3-day cure with an experimental drug that (coincidentally) was immediately approved.
> Some people are noting that the vaccine does not prevent Covid & it does not prevent transmission to others, so they see no reason to assume the risk - whatever risk there may be.
> ...



Hahahaha win you are already being "controlled" - the dentist says put your foot in these blue things and you did it. You could have refused and left


----------



## John cycling (Oct 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What do you attest to all of the Covid cases and deaths?!?   Anyone?



Cases:
Are due to the *false testing protocol that doesn't test for a virus*.  There is overwhelming evidence that
*no virus has ever been isolated* <-- which is a requirement to prove one exists.  Therefore it hasn't been proven to exist.
Plus the lies and propaganda being put out by the petroleum-chemical corporation's "fact" checkers and their media outlets.

*Deaths: <--*
False attribution from other causes of death in order for hospitals to collect more $$$ payoffs;
Deaths caused by paralyzing seniors, force intubulating them, and falsely reporting the cause of death;
The many deaths caused by the poisonous shots, then falsely attributed to people who haven't received any shots.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What do you attest to all of the Covid cases and deaths?!?   Anyone?
> 
> Worldwide
> 
> ...


Those are numbers that are handed to us to make have us believe it is true.  We have not seen any medical records.  Any underlying conditions that has nothing to do with Covid?  Again a belief that is handed to us - knowing is another thing.  We do not know for certain - we only know what we are led to believe.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 10, 2021)

My husband's doctor informed him he do not know why he is losing weight  - he is being sent for several test, I highly doubt they will connect the dots to c-vaccine.  Which, I am NOT 100% sure if it's due to the vaccine.  However,  I pray they don't find something to cover up the issue if it is due to the vaccine...which is highly likely.  If that is the case, there is NOTHING he nor I can do about it because he signed a waiver.  

There are several people that have been vaccinated and said they are a bit concerned because it is being mandated and pushed too hard.  I agree.  Prayers to everyone.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 10, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Except that getting it won't be as life threatening.  And, even with the shot, we still need to wear a mask and practice safe distancing.  This is _never_ going to be over until everyone gets on the same page to fight it and end it.  How many more people have to die?


What about the people that doctors have told them NOT to take the vaccine due to underlying conditions?????  One size does not fit all.   Are you saying this will not end until everyone is vaccinated??  But now everyone that has been vaccinated may have to take the booster shot?   However I heard on the news, if you had covid and fully vaccinated you may not need to take the booster shot.  So much mixed information.  

We don't hear about those that are having horrible side effects from the vaccine.  We all do what is best for us. For me, so glad I am doing my research before deciding to get the vaccine.  So far, I will pass.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2021)

I find "doing my research" to be the funniest line of 2021.


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 11, 2021)

I got one of the Moderna shots. Partly because of a gut feeling to get it for my own safety, and partly to stop relatives from hounding me. I had no side-effects that I knew of. Otherwise, I take large amounts of Vitamin C, D, and zinc. Also taking some black seed powder each day. And getting rest.  I do think I will stay with the one shot and everything else I am doing - this is partly based on reactions to the second shot both of what I read online and from a personal friend. I am 62 years old.

That said, I do not personally know of any of the older folks (70+ years old) in my church that got both shots that then got Covid, even though they come to church and go to other places with no masks. One 83 yr old friend was very tired for many months after the second Pfizer shot but it did apparently protect him from Covid. However, several 30-ish unvaccinated friends of friends died.

It is all a risk-reward thing. Do what is best for you. For the OP, I would agree with the doctor to not get that second shot.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 11, 2021)

I got both shots of Moderna.  A little soreness in my arm after the 1st and no reaction at all from the 2nd shot.  Glad I got both and will get a 3rd next month.  No hesitation at all.  Of all those I know who have gotten both shots, not one person has regretted it.  
I feel very fortunate that I have this protection.  And if more variants show up, I'll be a step or two ahead of them to save my life and lesson my suffering.  And if there are _some who simply can't get vaccinated because of other health reasons_, hopefully the more who get vaccinated will cut the chances of _those people _ getting sick by a lot.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I find "doing my research" to be the funniest line of 2021.


WHY???


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 11, 2021)

Hubby get his U/S tomorrow.  I pray all goes well.   My intent was not for my post to be a debate about Covid vaccine.  You take it and feel at ease about it GREAT - you decide not to take it for various reasons GREAT.  My main concern at the moment is my hubby.  Whether we realize it or not, we are all in this together.  Sending Positive Energy to you all


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> My husband's doctor informed him he do not know why he is losing weight  - he is being sent for several test, I highly doubt they will connect the dots to c-vaccine.  Which, I am NOT 100% sure if it's due to the vaccine.  However,  I pray they don't find something to cover up the issue if it is due to the vaccine...which is highly likely.  If that is the case, there is NOTHING he nor I can do about it because he signed a waiver.
> 
> There are several people that have been vaccinated and said they are a bit concerned because it is being mandated and pushed too hard.  I agree.  Prayers to everyone.


Read this post out loud to yourself, and think about it.  That's all I have to say regarding you.  As far as your husband, I wish him the best.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Read this post out loud to yourself, and think about it.  That's all I have to say regarding you.  As far as your husband, I wish him the best.


I indicated IF....  I stand by my post.  Did it offend you in any way...if so, in what way?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I indicated IF....  I stand by my post.  Did it offend you in any way...if so, if what way?


Doesn't offend me at all, I'm not involved.  Just want you to be aware of what you are saying, and truly wish the best for your hubby.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Doesn't offend me at all, I'm not involved.  Just want you to be aware of what you are saying, and truly wish the best for your hubby.


I am very aware.  You may not be directly involved, however, you made yourself involved with your post .  Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I am very aware.  You may not be directly involved, however, you made yourself involved with your post .  Thank you.


Not involved enough to be offended, you're welcome.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Why would you say the vaccine is not one of them?  Is it possible it could be?  This is why my heart goes out to people that are having side effects from the vaccine.. those that are vaccined do not even want to entertain the thought...which is their option.


F-A-C-T-S?


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2021)

win231 said:


> There is no way you could know that.


And there is no you can counter.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Those are numbers that are handed to us to make have us believe it is true.  We have not seen any medical records.  Any underlying conditions that has nothing to do with Covid?  Again a belief that is handed to us - knowing is another thing.  We do not know for certain - we only know what we are led to believe.


Lord have mercy......


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Lord have mercy......


????????  I was just responding to your post?  Why bring the Lord into it...no disrespect.  He has mercy on us all.  We all have a right to our opinion once someone post something...whether we agree or disagree.  That is the wonderful thing about opinions.... we all have a right to our own.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I find "doing my research" to be the funniest line of 2021.


Sooooo you would go for anything someone told you about your health before doing a bit of research?  I was told I had a certain autoimmune disease years ago.. I did my research - by the time my doc called me, I already knew I did not have it and she confirmed I didn't.  If research is funny to you, that is your right... let's get a good laugh


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 13, 2021)

My hubby has decided NOT to get the booster shot.  He was definitely on board but changed his mind.  He may not take the flu shot either.  With him having soo many test and more to come, I can definitely understand.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> ????????  I was just responding to your post?  Why bring the Lord into it...no disrespect.  He has mercy on us all.  We all have a right to our opinion once someone post something...whether we agree or disagree.  That is the wonderful thing about opinions.... we all have a right to our own.


Why do we pray Lord have mercy?


In our Catholic faith, after we pray the Confiteor during Mass, *asking God to forgive us our sins*, we pray Lord, Have Mercy. In asking God for His mercy, we acknowledge that He is God and He alone has the power to forgive our sins and grant us mercy and eternal life.

We are all sinners.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Why do we pray Lord have mercy?
> 
> 
> In our Catholic faith, after we pray the Confiteor during Mass, *asking God to forgive us our sins*, we pray Lord, Have Mercy. In asking God for His mercy, we acknowledge that He is God and He alone has the power to forgive our sins and grant us mercy and eternal life.
> ...


We do the same in my Episcopal faith.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

terry123 said:


> We do the same in my Episcopal faith.


Yes, so does my husband.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Why do we pray Lord have mercy?
> 
> In our Catholic faith, after we pray the Confiteor during Mass, *asking God to forgive us our sins*, we pray Lord, Have Mercy. In asking God for His mercy, we acknowledge that He is God and He alone has the power to forgive our sins and grant us mercy and eternal life.
> 
> We are all sinners.


A bit confused regarding your post??????  I was just responding to something you posted and you responded... Lord have mercy?????????


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 18, 2021)

@Ladybj  How is your husband doing? I hope he is doing well.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 18, 2021)

It could be the vaccine. If I were to take a new drug, and then I start experiencing changes, the first thing I will check is that new drug. Right? That drug could have caused the new changes. The same could happen with the vaccine. So if it were me, and my blood tests were off kilter after taking the vaccine, then I would definitely pursue it with the doctor to find out the reason why. Everyone is different and reacts differently. You and your husband know what's best for you. Good luck!


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 18, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> @Ladybj  How is your husband doing? I hope he is doing well.


He has an appt with Oncologist soon.  Has not gain any weight as of yet.  Dr is not sure why he lost weight and fatigued.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 18, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> It could be the vaccine. If I were to take a new drug, and then I start experiencing changes, the first thing I will check is that new drug. Right? That drug could have caused the new changes. The same could happen with the vaccine. So if it were me, and my blood tests were off kilter after taking the vaccine, then I would definitely pursue it with the doctor to find out the reason why. Everyone is different and reacts differently. You and your husband know what's best for you. Good luck!


I don't think it was the new meds.  He had not started taking them prior to him losing weight.  I noticed a difference after the vaccine.  However, I am not sure if it was the vaccine and I doubt if his dr will connect the dots... will be pretty hard to detect if it was the vaccine...jmo.  Thank you.  He was on board of taking the booster shot but changed his mind due to issues he is currently having.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 18, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> He has an appt with Oncologist soon.  Has not gain any weight as of yet.  Dr is not sure why he lost weight and fatigued.  Thank you!!!


I wish the very best for him. Being in that position can't be easy for either one of you. Waiting to know, yet not wanting to know, is the worst.
((((((Ladybj))))))  Those are hugs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> A bit confused regarding your post??????  I was just responding to something you posted and you responded... Lord have mercy?????????


I was probably asking God for mercy during this trying time.  For all of the negativity, arguing and confusion as well.   I always say, "Lord have mercy."


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 19, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I wish the very best for him. Being in that position can't be easy for either one of you. Waiting to know, yet not wanting to know, is the worst.
> ((((((Ladybj))))))  Those are hugs.


Thank you!!!!!  Much appreciated


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 19, 2021)

My hubby Oncology appt is early next month - November (he got the call for his appt today).  We had a talk tonight.  I ask him deep down do he feel he need the appt - he said yes because of unexplained weight lost.  Him and I are on the same page... we both hope they do not find something that is not there just for the $$$$$$$.  He said if they find something - he will get a second opinion.  Thank you all for your care and concern - means a lot. Not sure how to tell my daughter what her dad is going through. She lives on her own. I thought I would wait until I know something definite????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm glad he made the appointment, and I wish him the best.  I know it's a stressful time for both of you, good luck....hugs.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 19, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I was probably asking God for mercy during this trying time.  For all of the negativity, arguing and confusion as well.   I always say, "Lord have mercy."


Again, I was responding to your post.  Was your post negative, confusing, argumentative?   There was no argument from me - I just posted my opinion which you ask how we feel about your post.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> My hubby Oncology appt is early next month - November (he got the call for his appt today).  We had a talk tonight.  I ask him deep down do he feel he need the appt - he said yes because of unexplained weight lost.  Him and I are on the same page... we both hope they do not find something that is not there just for the $$$$$$$.  He said if they find something - he will get a second opinion.  Thank you all for your care and concern - means a lot. Not sure how to tell my daughter what her dad is going through. She lives on her own. I thought I would wait until I know something definite????


A few years ago I had a lot of unexpected weight loss.  I could eat at least 5000 calories a day, but the weight just fell off me.  I totally took advantage of the situation .  Eating a lot of sweets which normally would pack the pounds on.  Sadly after 3 months I started to regain weight.

I was sent to a cancer center where they did not find cancer, and no reason was found for the weight loss.  I regain most of the weight.  Since I was 19 I thought I had cancer, (won’t explain here).  Couple years ago, a doctor agree to send me back to the cancer center due to my belief.

This time the proper test was done, the cancer was diagnosed.  But the weight loss I experienced was not connected to the cancer I have.  Go figure 

As for telling your daughter, I would tell her.  I found my children want to be kept in the loop and resent when they are not told things.  They are adults and hate being treated like a children.  But your family may be different.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> A few years ago I had a lot of unexpected weight loss.  I could eat at least 5000 calories a day, but the weight just fell off me.  I totally took advantage of the situation .  Eating a lot of sweets which normally would pack the pounds on.  Sadly after 3 months I started to regain weight.
> 
> I was sent to a cancer center where they did not find cancer, and no reason was found for the weight loss.  I regain most of the weight.  Since I was 19 I thought I had cancer, (won’t explain here).  Couple years ago, a doctor agree to send me back to the cancer center due to my belief.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your Cancer dx.  I am keeping my daughter informed.  His main concern is the weight lost.  I remember I had a huge weight lost about 10 yrs ago.  It was due to stress and a bit of depression.  I did not have an appetite.  However, my hubby situation is different. He does not miss a meal and is not depressed - he may be a little depressed of the unknown.  Hopefully he will begin to gain weight soon.


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2021)

Waiting for a medical report is so hard.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> Waiting for a medical report is so hard.


The longer the wait, the better the news.  They let you know immediately if something is super wrong.


----------

